

Nagare: python continuation-based (stackless)web framework:  - gtani
http://pypi.python.org/pypi/nagare/0.1.0

======
emmett
Framework announcements should always come with sample code. Always. Talking
about how great it is doesn't help me understand how it works.

~~~
apoirier
The complete canonical example of the counter. Of course with the back button
and browser fork working.

Launched with : nagare-admin serve-module counter.py:Counter counter
===============================================

    
    
      from nagare import presentation
    
      # A pure python Counter class
      class Counter:
        def __init__(self, v=0):
            self.v = v
    
        def increase(self):
            self.v += 1
    
        def decrease(self):
            self.v -= 1
    
      # Default HTML view on the Counter class
      @presentation.render_for(Counter)
      def render(self, h, *args):
        return h.div(
                   h.p('Value: ', self.v),
                   h.a('++').action(self.increase),
                   ' | ',
                   h.a('--').action(self.decrease)
               )

------
cpr
I always thought someone should clone Seaside in Python. Looks very
intriguing.

